# Question started feeling DP After taking Zoloft



## fraddykat (Dec 18, 2005)

My Doctor perscribed Zoloft for depression & anxiety. After about 3 weeks of taking it I developed a full blown panic DP/DR attack at my daughters Birthday Party. I felt so "alone" in my own little world. Everything looked so unreal and unreachable...this was the worst I have ever felt in a long time. I panicked and ran to the car hoping to find relief with no avail....I wanted to barf / poop in my pants. I shook and just wanted to knock myself out. Any way I had my husband buy me a 12 pack of beer on the way home and I downed about 4 in row and immediately felt better. Since that experience I have had numerous attacks of the same nature , I stopped the zoloft right after the first attack a month ago but this feeling still comes back .My Doctor wants me to try paxil, I am afraid that it will make my DP/DR worse since I had this terrible reaction to zoloft . Do you think I should give the paxil a shot or should I stay away from SSRI's ???

Alittle background, I have had anxiety panic problems since highschool , after having a bad experience with experimenting with pot , I hallucinated (everything looked like a cartoon) and my life has never been the same since. Sorry so long....


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

Have you had any relief from depression/panic/anxiety since highschool? If so, you should probably avoid meds and try to deal with it on your own. If not, then i would say go for it since nothing else has worked.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Everyone is different and some really benefit from anti-depressants and others have horrible reactions. Also, one anti-depressant might be helpful while another might harm. There is really know way to know for sure. I didn't experience any kind of dp/dr until I went cold-turkey off of xanax after 23 years and much trauma. I don't know, and will never know. what really caused it. I know that for me I will not take anti-depressants until I have exhausted everything else. I am currently trying a combination of amino acids developed by a group of neuroscientists to naturally bring up the serotonin and balance it with dopamine. (Neuro-replete) So far I kind of see a difference but have not been on them long enough to really know for sure if it is them that is making the difference. I do know that days when I haven't remembered to take them I am really bad. I am also working back up to running and eating right. But, if the natural things don't work then I am willing to try anything at this point. In my case I do not believe that it can get any worse. This is a living hell and I want relief. I guess we all have to do what seems right and just hope that something will work. I am just so glad to have found this site and to know what is really wrong with me. At least there is some solace in that. Good luck! If you ever want to talk, you can e-mail me and I will write back or meet you in the chat room. I am always available to listen. They say that two heads can be better than one sometimes. It helps me just to talk to others who are going through the same thing. I am so lonely because no one I know understands so I don't talk about it. It is my horrible nightmare secret. Anyway, keep trying to find the solution as I am and maybe we will not have to go on this way much longer. God bless , freesong


----------

